# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > سوال: پلي مورفيسم در جاوا

## narges2009

آيا پلي مورفيسم در جاوا امكان پذير است؟ درصورت مثبت بودن جواب لطفا راهنمايي كنيد.

----------


## mazdadoost

دوست عزیز :
بله.
http://www.uweb.ucsb.edu/~cdecuir/Polymorphism.html

----------


## soltanalidj

بله پلی مورفیسم یکی از مهمترین ویژگی های زبان های شی گرا و در عین حال جاواست.
می تونید از پکیج زیر هم استفاده کنید.
مثال ساده ای برای پلی مورفیسم هستش.

----------

